# Generic No Name Bikes? The Grey Ghost?



## lionheartdds (Mar 24, 2007)

Didn't know where to post this one.
Bought a generic no name titanium/carbon frame from ebay for $500, then built it up with parts laying around from my other bikes. The only "brand" sticker was on the top tube-"TECH2GO", which I removed. Then I stripped all the parts as much as possible of any labels, including wheel stickers, put white cork tape and replaced the Fizik Arione seat with an all white Specialized Avatar gel. What do you think? I was pretty amazed how sexy a plain bike could look. A bit heavy at 18 lbs and 10 oz, but super stiff and fast, surprisingly responsive (almost too twitchy for me), but a cush ride at the same time. My Madone SSLx and Felt F3 will be gathering dust for a while. I've got a new favorite


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Nice looking bike for the price!!


Could I ask for a close up on a Ti weld seam, and also a head-beadge shot?


----------



## lionheartdds (Mar 24, 2007)

Room 1201 said:


> Nice looking bike for the price!!
> 
> 
> Could I ask for a close up on a Ti weld seam, and also a head-beadge shot?


Sure thing.


----------

